# Eighteenth Variation- Rhapsody on theme of paganini--looking for this version



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

While looking for a version, i came across several versions of "Eighteenth Variation" but there was only this one in particular I really wanted (attached file). It says "EXTRACT" with no arranger name mentioned. Does anyone know where I can find this particular version? I'd be so appreciative!!


----------

